# Nail cutting - is it always necessary?



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello guys, 

I hope this new year started well for you and your family of humans and dogs ?

Two trainers that have seen my boy have told me that it is not necessary to cut his nails as they don’t touch the floor when he stands. 

But they are really like 1 mm off the floor and they do click when he walks on concrete but yes don’t touch when he stands. 

I have seen this YouTube video where it made the case that it is very bad not to cut the nails as this screws with posture and feet bones. 

He hates having his nails cut so if I can do without this stress on him, I would rather do that. 

Thanks you for your input. 

Cheers 

Mozi


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

A dogs needs to have his nails cut about every two weeks. Failure to do so can result in lameness of the feet. You want your dog to have tight feet, not splayed. If he strenuously objects to cutting, try a grinder. Do these trainers that you mentioned have any clue that your dog's nails will continue to grow?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Running on concrete keeps nails shorter but they do need to be cut. I had a dog who hated his nail trim I tried to avoid it at all costs. The nails got cracks in them and he developed a horrible infection in his nail bed. A vet who was good with him and his team helped me cut his nails. As he aged his nail growth slowed down. My dogs now I made sure I took the time to get them used of the dremel and clipper because it was something I would not want to go through again. They are young and really grow fast I do try to dremel them once a week mostly every two weeks.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Never mind posture issues, I do not like the sound of clicking on hard surfaces so I trim regularly. My girl is due for a trimming herself.
Steel's feet are less than ideal in terms of tightness...so I've been trimming his back every week or two to help them firm up a bit - it seems to be doing a good job (or genetics are taking over). I use a grinder for the GSDs and clippers for the Shiba.


Editing to add - he'll hate it until you make it a regular thing. Much like bathing and leash/collar wearing, this is something that must be "desensitized."


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Depends on both thr owner and the dog. My Dane was impossible and we ended up cauterizing her nails to stop the problem. I never trimmed Sabs nails until she retired. No need. Bud needed his done once a month. Shadow trims her own. 
Generally if my dogs nails are long they are not getting enough exercise. 
I am fairly certain no one goes and catches all the wild canines to trim their nails.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

They don't vaccinate wild canines, clean their teeth, train or vet them either. Maybe people should stop that too.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

Sharp nails can cause injury to humans, just like sharp puppy teeth. I recently received a nasty wound to my lip, when I was caught off guard, while bending over to put a leash on my 5-1/2 month puppy. It took an hour to get the bleeding to stop.

I apparently missed a nail, during a recent trim effort. I have to trim her nails a few at a time, when she is tired/low energy. Sometimes, I distract her with with a favorite treat to chew on, while I sneak in a nail at a time.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Chip Blasiole said:


> They don't vaccinate wild canines, clean their teeth, train or vet them either. Maybe people should stop that too.


My point was that a majority of dogs getting sufficient exercise do not require nail trims. The argument that it may cripple them is invalid.
We absolutely see wild canines dying or ill from disease. We do not see them crippled from overgrown nails. 

But we can be silly if you like.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't trim Jax's nails very often. They grind down with the amount of exercise he's getting. I trimmed them 2 days ago, but that was the first time in 2-3 months. I think it comes down to genetics and activity levels. My rottie mix pretty much never needs his trimmed. They stay short, he also won't let me touch them, so it's hard anyways.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If I cut my dogs nails every two months they would be like talons and they get plenty of exercise maybe It is genetics or age. I have seen dogs nails so long it effected the way they walked. Long nails get easily get ripped out during a wild run and it is very painful for the dog.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Almost 50 years I've owned dogs...never ever trimmed a toenail.

Not a single dog ever had a problem with their claws...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

We didn’t trim nails on any of our dogs growing up, but they lived predominately outdoors. At their annual vet visits, the dewclaws were done until I learned how.

All of my personal dogs have been indoor dogs on hard floors (I hate the sound)... I do them whenever I hear them. About once a month for Keys.... more regularly for my old guy.

I train guide dogs (Labs)... their nails are trimmed pretty short during their intake for training during x rays when they’re knocked out. While kenneled and working daily for 3-6 months their nails are fine. Dewclaws are done before they are issued. Dogs in the field that we visit annually vary from every month to twice a year...... it really depends on the confirmation of the foot, activity level, surfaces and probably diet.

I fancy dobermans (childhood breed), so I like nice tight feet with short nails.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> If I cut my dogs nails every two months they would be like talons and they get plenty of exercise maybe It is genetics or age. I have seen dogs nails so long it effected the way they walked. Long nails get easily get ripped out during a wild run and it is very painful for the dog.


Genetics do play into it. But if you pay attention to the dogs you see with overgrown nails, they are generally out of shape and overweight. 

I worked for a couple that had the top Dobe in Canada for a couple of years. They did road work with him, leading him behind the van, not only to keep him in peak condition but to keep his feet hard and his nails worn down. 
Some of my fosters got nail trims on arrival but as I said, in general adequate exercise will keep nails in shape. If they get to long we get on the concrete. 
Now if your dog won't be getting enough exercise then nails must be trimmed, but in general I like my dogs nails long enough to serve the natural function. They use them for traction, grip, balance and digging. They are there for a reason. I see just as many dogs with nails that are just little nubs and that is not right either.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My dog is ok with me using a dremel on his nails, but hates nail clippers. When he was younger, he woke up while anaesthetised when the vet started to cut his nails. All Nitro's exercise is on grass, so I do his nails weekly.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> Genetics do play into it. But if you pay attention to the dogs you see with overgrown nails, they are generally out of shape and overweight.
> 
> I worked for a couple that had the top Dobe in Canada for a couple of years. They did road work with him, leading him behind the van, not only to keep him in peak condition but to keep his feet hard and his nails worn down.
> Some of my fosters got nail trims on arrival but as I said, in general adequate exercise will keep nails in shape. If they get to long we get on the concrete.
> Now if your dog won't be getting enough exercise then nails must be trimmed, *but in general I like my dogs nails long enough to serve the natural function. They use them for traction, grip, balance and digging. They are there for a reason.* I see just as many dogs with nails that are just little nubs and that is not right either.


This^ The claws are there for a reason and if kept too short, the dog risks injury as they lose traction, balance and grip. I prefer a nail a little too long and risk a broken nail than nails too short and risk a blown joint.

I may trim nails two to three times a year and my dogs spend most of their exercise time on soft, natural surfaces.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Concrete roads are not the only place people exercise their dogs. Its very easy for a super active dogs who are intense runners on a daily basis to catch their nails on something and break or split. It’s another reason why I trim actually dremel my dogs nails weekly/biweekly and get cut up grass. I can’t see trimming the dogs nails as a bad thing and if you do it as a conscious effort the dogs will be more comfortable with it getting done. I have worked around dogs and have seen to many split and broken nails on all shapes and sizes- fat and fit. It is very painful


----------



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback.

I guess the answer is somewhere in between. Here was my experience today.

I took Rex to a very reputable vet today where they have nurses do grooming. I had Rex for 3 months and he had his nails clipped once two months back and I was curious what she would say. She said you are welcome to come with me inside.

A French nurse took him  and came back with him after 10 minutes or so. She said I could have waited and his nails were not too long and the way they grow and how his feet are makes him a dog where nail cutting is not really or often necessary (whatever that means given this thread!)

She said he was a bit rowdy and would not chill, so she used a muzzle, and she said he was calm after that. He came out very relaxed with her so I think the experience was ok for him. She said I can pass by in a month or two if I wanted and she said play with his feet more and more and he will get used to it more and more.

Cheers

Mozi


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! FWIW here's the rule that I learned from my father (army dog handler) and grandfather (multiple GSDs over the years):_ If you can hear the nails clicking when the dog walks on a hard surface, it's overdue for a trim. _ 

You _can _train most dogs/puppies to accept nail trims. It takes time and lots of treats, but it is doable. It's part of an introduction to handling that I've always done with every puppy/adolescent that comes into the house. Not only does it make it easier for you to do certain things (nail trims, grooming), it's helpful in emergencies (e.g., dog has a badly cut paw which you need to bandage before heading to the vet) _and _it prepares the pup for the things it might encounter at the vet.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think the most stressful time at the vets office is nail trims for so many dogs. So if you can get them used to it /and or do it at home it will save them much stress. It can truly make a vet visit less stressful. I like to dremel. A good video.
https://youtu.be/MuXwKqXTBsE


----------



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

Is the dremmel easier for the dog to get used to? 

I mean when I get close with the clipper, he moves his paw after about a second. I can only imagine it worse with a grinding sound and motion! I am about to order a dremmel from Amazon, but I feel that it might be worse than trying with a clipper.....


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow really? I can't imagine not trimming my dogs nails.

Wild horses don't get farrier care either but that's no reason not to do it for a domestic horse.

I board dogs whose nails are never trimmed, it's a huge pet peeve of mine--drives me nuts looking at those long claws. It looks uncomfortable for them, it does change the way they walk and not for the better, and those are always the ones who tear or break a nail in a bad way while boarding.

I trim mine every 1-2 weeks, my boys grow SO fast, my girl probably gets done once a month. Hers don't grow as fast for whatever reason.

I don't trim a huge lot off because I never want to quick them, and I would not say they are super short but they are tidy. 

One of my agility friends does let hers get to a certain length for traction when trialing, and then trims afterward, but his nails are never even remotely like the overgrown ones that belong to people who just don't trim ever.

My dogs get plenty of exercise and it does not have any impact on the length of their toenails


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

For me I like the dremel. Trimming dogs with black nails it’s harder to see the quick so it’s important to take off a bit at a time when using a clipper when just getting started. The dremel makes it easier to see the quick and not hit it as it grinds down the nail little by little. You can get used to have his paws handled and start with that since he did get his nails trimmed. The video I posted shows you with the clicker makes the same sound as the nail trimmer you can do the same with a dremel and just get him used to the sound. Eventually he will not mind get his paws touched mine like foot rubs lol! They tolerate the dremel and or nail trim. Really good tasty treats before his meal will work best. Go slow and not to fast it can take time. This is how I got my dogs to tolerate nail dremels and clippers I did start when they were pups. Adults I think it would take a little longer and more patience. The more you do it the more you get comfortable with it. You can teach yourself or pay a groomer to show you. There are many YouTube videos out there. Max had a paw injury and as Ally mentioned it did help that max was used to having his feet handled. It made life easier. My last gsd was very uncomfortable when you touched his paws and made impossible to touch if there was something wrong as I mentioned in the first post very challenging for me and hard for me to help him- it was something I will not forget. Dremeling make is easier to control length at least for me versus a nail clipper when done on a regular basis. I have a friend who showed dobermans had many many champions -and competes in agility and she dremels her dobermans nails on a regular basis and has done so for numerous amount of years. You can have nice traction with regular upkeep on nails. My dremel is a 7700 I got on amazon. If you search nail dremel on this you will get names of dremels people like and use and tips. Dober dawn used to have information on dremeling but her site is now down. 
http://milesandemma.com/how-to-dremel-dog-nails/


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I like to keep my guys short so dremel once a week.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Mozi said:


> Is the dremmel easier for the dog to get used to?
> 
> I mean when I get close with the clipper, he moves his paw after about a second. I can only imagine it worse with a grinding sound and motion! I am about to order a dremmel from Amazon, but I feel that it might be worse than trying with a clipper.....


I haven't found that to be true necessarily, but then I spend a LOT of time gradually training puppies to accept my handling and, by extension, clippers/trimmers _and_ dremels. To me, the singular virtue of dremels is that it's harder for me to hit the quick than with a guillotine nail trimmer.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve been a groomer for over 40 years, so I have a bit of experience in this area. 

Scarlet has hated the toenail clippers since she was tiny. No matter what I did, she would lose her mind. She just won’t tolerate the feeling of her nail being squeezed by the clipper. At 2, she still hates them. The dremel however is just fine in her mind. She sprawls on her side and gives me each foot without a fight. So I never use the toenail clippers on her, instead I just keep them ground down with the dremel.


----------



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I like to keep my guys short so dremel once a week.



Wow, how far back does the Quick go? I would guess those nails are considered quite short?

Thanks


----------



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks like am gonna order myself a dremmel then!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> I’ve been a groomer for over 40 years, so I have a bit of experience in this area.
> 
> Scarlet has hated the toenail clippers since she was tiny. No matter what I did, she would lose her mind. She just won’t tolerate the feeling of her nail being squeezed by the clipper. At 2, she still hates them. The dremel however is just fine in her mind. She sprawls on her side and gives me each foot without a fight. So I never use the toenail clippers on her, instead I just keep them ground down with the dremel.


My shepherds are not fans of clippers either (neither am I for their black nails). They handle the dremel very well. My shiba, on the other hand, hates the dremel but will tolerate the clippers. I ground his nails once and getting him to lay still was a lot of man handling on my part. He's usually the only one "clicking" in my house.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I think nail trimming should be introduced as a basic part of grooming during the puppy stage. Just take off the very tips and offer high value rewards, mine will gladly present their paws for a piece of cheese. Nail trimming should be on an “as need” basis, as overgrown ones visibly cause discomfort and strain. I’d much rather take a few minutes to trim up the nails as opposed to extended exercise on such an unforgiving surface as concrete.

Only my pit bull has clear nails, my two boys have black as coal nails. But trimming her nails have given me an idea of where the quicks are and I always trim slightly longer than I think they are just in case. I stay patient, quietly coax them and vigilantly praise for each nail. In the beginning I will give a treat immediately after each nail but now they know they will get a whole slice after it’s all said and done. My dobe will butt in while I’m doing the other dogs, sit quietly and give me his paw as if to say “my turn”!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Mozi said:


> Wow, how far back does the Quick go? I would guess those nails are considered quite short?
> 
> Thanks


Those nails are way to short! Dogs need their nails.

I have had dogs all my life and I cannot remember the last time I picked up clippers.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

His nails are not way too short. Tell me why a dog needs long nails anyway?????? Not good for them to have long nails.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> His nails are not way too short. Tell me why a dog needs long nails anyway?????? Not good for them to have long nails.


As I said before and MAWL mentioned as well, dogs use their claws to aid in traction and balance. A torn nail is much less painful, costly and damaging then a torn tendon. 
If you doubt, go to you tube and pull up some vids of dogs running. Note how they use their toes and claws.

No one is suggesting that a dogs nails be allowed to over grow, but they do actually use them.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Dogs don't need long nails, but mine do require some length for traction, they are not a useless appendage. Many of the hikes we do or the places we log have steep inclines, sometimes ridiculously so, this is where I see my dogs using their nails for traction. Nails can provide some help on ice and compact snow as well. That said, if your dog does not encounter situations where the added benefit comes into play then there is no harm in keeping the short.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

High value treats and distractions are the secret to nail trimming. Sometimes a muzzle can be necessary, if you dog is prone to nipping. Eventually (and this can mean years) when trust is built up you can trim without a muzzle. It totally depends on the dog. I've had 4 shepherds. They all hated trims, but the 2 out of the 4 would snap at me when I did it until I built trust. Yes, I started the practice when they were young. I also use cheese as reward for cooperating. I found that my current female (who used to snap but no longer does) does best if I take her outside, so that there are more distractions, e.g. sights and smells to help occupy her. My 10 month old male pup wiggles a lot but otherwise doesn't mind a trim. I used to procrastinate doing the job because the dogs hated it so much, but not I set my calendar to do it once a month and it works well for me. Some nails, especially on the back foot, don't need trimming. Just use your judgement. I can tell when Dasha's need trimming because she'll chew on them more. Letting them chew on their nails is a bad idea, because they sometimes can split them and cause infections. So I trim regularly to avoid problems.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

You’ve got plenty of answers, I will say though if you keep them very active and especially if you let them do a bit of work on concrete, you’ll only have to trim the front. 

So we’ve got that going for us, which is nice....


----------



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you all for the helpful answers.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Careful when using a Dremel. The grinding creates heat, if you do it wrong you'll know real soon. I clip my dogs nails but leave them long in the winter as here in Alaska we have snow and ice for about 6 months. They click clack on the hardwood but have traction outside. They are about 1/8-1/4 inch off the floor when standing!


----------



## Abbydad (Nov 1, 2015)

I just keep my GSD dogs nails from getting too long as they can start to look like eagle talons....When I was a young man, I had a big male GSD that I never trimmed nails on, and on a camping trip with my family, my niece was playing with him with a stick. As these guys do, he took a swipe at her with his paw and caught her in the face. Opened a gash in her cheek that required 10 stitches and ruined camping trip as we had to pack up and rush her to doctor. I felt terrible about the incident and have kept my dogs nails trimmed ever since.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t trim nails. I get my older dogs nails trimmed once or twice a year if they look too long, but the younger wears them down on his own. I’m surprised more dogs don’t. It must be due to the shapes of their feet and the angle at which they hit the ground.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Teach him to dig in sand or dremel them.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Teach him to dig in sand or dremel them.


Mine dig in dirt and scratch at pavement. I have no idea why but that could be how they keep their nails trim.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> Mine dig in dirt and scratch at pavement. I have no idea why but that could be how they keep their nails trim.



I see the difference when we come back from the (sandy) beach. She can dig on command and loves it. Since this is not a daily trip I also dremel her nails when needed. And indeed, the Dremel generates heat so no longer than 4 seconds per nail at a time for us. I repeat the sequence if necessary


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Whoever said high value treats, yup! I started Lillie off with bits of chicken breast, but now she gets just reg treats before and after. Also, on the Dremel heat thing, I count off 1001, 1002 etc. and don't do more than ten seconds on any one nail, could be seven or eight depending. Lillie gets a pedicure: http://tinyurl.com/y7plu95x


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 12, 2019)

Our GSD hates nail trimming time and will actually jump when he hears the click of the cutters and try to pull his feet away. Luckily close to where we do our daily walks they just paves a bike/walking path and it appears to have some special coating for extra grip on the cement. This wears his nails down amazingly well much faster than normal cement and now no need for cutting. If anyone has anything similar near by its worth a try.


----------



## Richard Smek (Dec 22, 2018)

Nail cutting was always something Schevy dreaded. I never did get him used to it.
Then I switched him over to the Dremel and it was a huge improvement. Make sure you use the right attachment, select the right speed (about the middle or slower worked best for me). Don't know why the much noise Dremel was acceptable but the cutters were not. Likely because we had a few bleeders with the snippers when he was younger and he remembered the experience.


----------

